# Nest Box issues and designs



## shan777 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have been having some trouble with my young litters lately.

* Babies are getting out onto wire and struggling to survive through nights ( most probably still attached to Mum)
* I currently use this style of box. ( made boxes myself)  http://lancaster.unl.edu/4h/documents/rabbitnestingbox.pdf 
* Did anyone have similar issues? 
* If so how did you solve the issue?

Thanks, and hope everyone is well. Shan


----------



## brentr (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the same style box for my NZ and Cali rabbits.  Haven't had the issues you describe.  My front is 6" instead of 5.  How much nesting material are you giving?  A lot of material effectively lowers the height of the front.  Just a thought.


----------



## UpHillRabbitry (Nov 26, 2012)

We have the same type of box as well, and haven't seen many issues at all. There have been times where 2wk-ish old babies might be drug out with the doe as she exits the box... but we haven't had much trouble otherwise. My fronts are actually smaller, being only 4.5in. I don't give to much nesting material but enough for them to build a decently warm nest. 
Hope you find the answers you are seeking.


BL.


----------



## shan777 (Nov 26, 2012)

ah ha. Yeah, I'm probably putting too much material in. Will try and reduce. Thanks guys


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2012)

You can try to put a strip of wood facing up towards the back, it might help 'shave' them off.


----------



## lastfling (Nov 26, 2012)

I tacked a paint stirring stick cut to size to top to make a lip / scraper.  It works great until chew it up, then replace.


----------

